# veteran status



## Kajeetah

Bonjour, 

j'ai lu ce fil mais j'en crée un nouveau parce que chez moi il n'est pas question de veteran status.

Comment dirait-on "veteran" pour désigner un employé qui est depuis longtemps dans la même entreprise?

J'ai trouvé expérimenté et chevronné dans le dictionnaire, mais ça parle plus de ses compétences que du temps qu'il a passé au sein de la même entreprise. On parle d'ancienneté, mais pour désigner la personne elle-même, qu'est-ce qu'on dit?

"many employers realize that they have *veteran people* that have been a part of the organization perhaps since day one and after a while *veterans* are not recognized, validated and appreciated for the value that they drive and bring to the organization."

Je pourrais m'en sortir ici en disant "employés de longue date" ou "employés avec de l'ancienneté", mais est-ce qu'il serait possible pour le deuxième occurrence de dire "ces vétérans" (une fois qu'on sait de qui on parle exactement) ou est-ce que ce terme est à éviter dans ce contexte?

Merci!


----------



## Micia93

dans ma boîte, on parle des "anciens" (ceux qui sont là depuis 40 ans! )


----------



## Yendred

Micia93 said:


> dans ma boîte, on parle des "anciens" (ceux qui sont là depuis 40 ans! )



Oui, on utilise aussi de plus en plus un terme politiquement correct : *les seniors *(parfois orthographié séniors).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senior

Le terme _vétéran_ est plutôt utilisé pour les militaires.


----------



## laverdure2

Oui mais est-ce que sénior désigne leur ancienneté ou leur catégorie d'âge ? Voilà une question que je me pose depuis longtemps.
Ca ne me poserait pas de problème de lire, en parlant d'employés travaillant dans la même boîte, les vétérans. Tout le monde comprend dans le contexte, non ?


----------



## Micia93

oui, j'ai pensé aussi à "senior", malheureusement, ça s'applique plus à l'âge qu'au nombre d'années passées dans l'entreprise (enfin toujours chez moi!)


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci!
Les séniors ça ira parfaitement, pour le style.
Mais ça veut vraiment dire qu'ils sont là depuis longtemps, pas qu'ils sont juste vieux?  (Quoique des "anciens" récemment recrutés, il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses, malheureusement.)


----------



## Micia93

laverdure2 said:


> Ca ne me poserait pas de problème de lire, en parlant d'employés travaillant dans la même boîte, les vétérans. Tout le monde comprend dans le contexte, non ?



il y a un côté "je trime dur comme un esclave" je trouve! (enfin, c'est ce que le mot "vétéran" m'évoque, quelqu'un qui a réchappé à la boucherie de la guerre!)


----------



## aeb31

Chez nous aussi on dit "les anciens" pour parler des employés de longue date. Pour moi un sénior est quelqu'un qui est proche de la retraite, pas forcément quelqu'un qui est dans l'entreprise depuis très longtemps.


----------



## Micia93

dans certaines entreprises, être senior" c'est avoir passé 35 ans ...!


----------



## laverdure2

Micia93 said:


> il y a un côté "je trime dur comme un esclave" je trouve! (enfin, c'est ce que le mot "vétéran" m'évoque, quelqu'un qui a réchappé à la boucherie de la guerre!)


 moi aussi les vétérans ont souvent essuyé les plâtres ou connu la mine si l'on peut dire et - pour l'instant - échappé à la boucherie du plan social.

Ca me gêne toujours les séniors parce qu'en Anglais (et en UK), ça ne désigne pas nécéssairement une tranche d'âge mais d'expérience professionnelle : on peut être graphiste junior ou senior ce qui veut dire qu'on est un expert. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est là depuis 40 ans qu'on est forcément expert (selon le travail).


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci pour vos réponses à tous, je suis ravie d'apprendre que je suis une "senior" 
Donc si je récapitule:
- senior ne convient pas car ça parle plus de l'expérience
- vétéran ne convient pas pour les raisons que je pressentais
- ancien conviendrait mieux mais moi je vois les anciens comme les sages d'une tribu (les Anciens) ou comme des personnes du 4ème âge...
Je vais donc m'en tenir à "employés de (très) longue date" ou "avec (beaucoup) d'ancienneté", et peut-être placer "anciens" comme alternative (voire même "vétéran" entre guillemets si le contexte le permet)


----------



## Raffa.English

*  "senior" fait référence à l'âge en français;
*  attention avec "ancien": un employé ancien" est à mon sens ambigu (vieux ou de longue date?) et un "ancien employé" signifie un ex employé qui n'est plus dans l'entreprise.
*  donc "employés de longue date" et "personnel avec beaucoup d'ancienneté" en effet.


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci Raffa.English!


----------



## janpol

Le mot "doyen" désigne le plus ancien. Peut-il être employé au pluriel ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je vote aussi pour « _employés de longue date _», mais à mon avis (bien que je l'associe plutôt à l'âge) _doyens _pourrait convenir, et je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas l'employer au pluriel.

Pour ce qui est de _« vétérans »_ - à part _ancien combattant _- on trouve ces définitions dans le TLFI : 





> Personne ayant acquis, au fil des ans, savoir et expérience. Synon. _connaisseur, expert, spécialiste_. _Le manuel de Giry est un ouvrage excellent qui reste le livre de chevet à la fois des novices et des vétérans_ (_L'hist. et ses méth._, 1961, p. 654).
> 
> _SPORTS._ Catégorie de sportifs engagés dans une compétition après l'âge de 35 ans. _Match des vétérans; compétition entre les espoirs et les vété_


 Il est donc question d'expérience dans le premier cas, et d'âge dans le deuxième. 

Et en principe, on devrait employer _Sénior_ (ce mot m'énerve!!!) dans le domaine du sport, seulement.

Pour une autre variante, tu peux peut-être parler de _fidèles employés_?


----------



## Uncle Bob

"employé expérimenté"?


----------



## laverdure2

Fidèles employés... pourquoi pas puisqu'ils sont restés longtemps dans l'entreprise mais il y a une notion de loyauté qui n'est peut-être pas dans le texte original et seule Kajeetah peut le savoir.
Employé expérimenté me paraît imprécis parce qu'on peut êter expérimentér tout en étant "nouveau" dans une entreprise.
Doyen n'est pas mal, même si ça signifie aussi "les plus âgés" donc pas forcément depuis longtemps dans l'entreprise. 

Si le texte a une connotation vaguement ironique ou irrévérencieuse (pas l'égard des doyens), on peut aussi utiliser le terme anciens combattants. Je parlais plus haut de l'essuyage de plâtre et dans le cas de day one comme mentionné dans le texte, c'est souvent le cas.
Là encore, ce sera une question de contexte. Il semble que l'extrait parle justement du fait que ces vétérans du travail ne soient pas reconnus à leur juste valeur. Employer des termes guerriers comme vétéran ou ancien combattant ne me semble pas injustifié dans cette situation.


----------



## dtlopez

Bonjour,

Je pense que sénior s'applique bien à l'ancienneté ou à l'expertise.
et je vote aussi pour employé de longue date


----------



## Kajeetah

Oui c'est exactement ça, comme le terme revient souvent, je pense mettre une de mes périphrases comme traduction de base, et peut-être glisser "ancien combattant" (mercipour cette proposition!) ou ancien ou autre de temps de temps, pour éviter une répétition ou donner une autre couleur.


----------



## laverdure2

Si le terme revient souvent, il va en effet falloir utiliser toute une théorie de synonymes et de périphrases, le Français n'aimant pas la répétition. Et selon la tonalité du texte, rester dans le domaine guerrier, ou peut-être plus spécifique à la lutte syndicale (beaucoup de termes guerriers là aussi). 
Il y a aussi, pour parler d'employés 'since day one', un petit côté pionnier à exploiter. 
On utilise aussi beaucoup, mais c'est plutôt péjoratif, le mot "dinosaures" pour désigner des employés qui sont là depuis Mathusalem (ou semblent être là depuis l'Age de Bronze). Plus positif, les "sages" (induisant le fait que plus on est là depuis longtemps, plus on est sage, ce qui n'est pas forcément vrai mais bon...).

Il y a aussi l'expression "vieux routier".


----------



## Micia93

aussi "vieux briscard" qui a un côté roublard


----------



## laverdure2

Ah oui, vieux briscard ! Et évidemment tous les termes associés à la marine style "vieux pirate". Et puis aussi "veiux bretteur" si on est dans l'offensive. Enfin bref...


----------



## Nicomon

Ils font partie des meubles, quoi.  

C'est ce que je dis en parlant de moi (18 ans déjà au sein de la même entreprise).

Mais le premier qui s'avise de m'appeler «_ Sénior_ »...


----------



## Kajeetah

Ouh là si je me mets à employer des termes relatifs à la lutte syndicale, ça ne va pas cadrer du tout avec l'esprit de mon boulot! 
Merci encore pour vos propositions, ça m'est d'une grande aide.
Et vous avez vu, on est presque tous des "*senior* members"


----------



## laverdure2

Vrai ! ça ne veut pas dire qu'on est vieux mais qu'on a de l'ancienneté! ...ou en tous cas qu'on est bavard(e)s 


Quelqu'un a parlé de 4° âge ??? kesako ?


----------



## Kajeetah

Rien à voir avec le monde du travail, ça désigne les très vieilles personnes en général (à partir de 80 ans je crois)
Je ne sais pas qui a créé cette catégorie, mais d'un point de vue sociétal, on n'est pas du tout dans la même case quand on a 65 ans ou 85...


----------



## laverdure2

Oui d'accord. Avec les progrès de la science, peut-être atteindrons-nous un jour le 5° âge ? Ici, c'est senior tout simplement et very old persons.


----------



## janpol

... et "les piliers" de l'entreprise ?


----------



## Kajeetah

Ah oui c'est une belle image! Merci!


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> ... et "les piliers" de l'entreprise ?


   J'aime ça.


----------

